# What material you use to make holes?



## avtan.foto (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello! I'm new in rhinestone designing. Could you tell me please what material to use for making rhinestone templates by cutters? What thickness should be to keep rhinestones in place? I think 0,6-0,8mm. Am I right?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

avtan.foto said:


> Hello! I'm new in rhinestone designing. Could you tell me please what material to use for making rhinestone templates by cutters? What thickness should be to keep rhinestones in place? I think 0,6-0,8mm. Am I right?


 
WELCOME!!!

I use "Hartco sandmask material" and I purchase it from Signwarehouse.com .

I use the 425S (it is 25mil)...breakdown: 
PVC Thickness: 22.5 Mils of Vinyl
Adhesive Thickness: 2.5 Mils Waterbased Acrylic
425-S Sandmask - 15 inch x 10 yds NP - Sign Supplies and Equipment


Here is a GREAT article/review by Scott..
Hartco Sandmask Stencil


I will try/test "flock" next....but so far the Hartco 425s is working GREAT! 


...and Scott, if you see this..... Did you ever TEST the "930 Equalizer" SandMask to see how it works???
 thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are many materials you can use,, 
What size Stone or studs or nailheads are you using and what kind of cutter are you cutting or engraving with?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Scott, _(if you see this thread)_

I just received the Hartco "930 Equalizer" SandMask today! 
(Thanks for the last sample in your stock.) 

I will test it out on my Graphtec CE5000-60 & my KNK Groove-E cutter.

I KNOW that the KNK Groove-E cutter will cut it - w/ its 950g down force - but I am interested in how my Graphtec will perform. 
I will post the results soon.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs B , 
YOu should have no problem cutting it,, it will cut nicely for you, 
Have fun.


----------



## thetnet (Dec 21, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> WELCOME!!!
> 
> I use "Hartco sandmask material" and I purchase it from Signwarehouse.com .
> 
> ...


Does this work well with SS5 stones too? I am using Hartco sandblast too but I don't remember which model. It seems the one I have is too thick (2 stones fall into the same hole...)

Also, do you have any problem with the stones get stuck in the hole because of the sticky stuffs underneath the sandblast?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

thetnet said:


> Does this work well with SS5 stones too?


I have only used ss6,10,16 & 20 with the Hartco 425 sandmask material.
Everything works perfectly.

I have never heard of ss5 stones....ss4 yes , but not ss5.

If there is such a thing as ss5(_might you have ss4_?) then I would imagine you would need a little thinner material.....Vinyl may even work! 
(or one thickness down from the material I use... the Hartco 310)






thetnet said:


> I am using Hartco sandblast too but I don't remember which model. It seems the one I have is too thick (2 stones fall into the same hole...)


You really need to find out exactly what you are using......but since it seems too thick you will need a thinner material. 





thetnet said:


> Also, do you have any problem with the stones get stuck in the hole because of the sticky stuffs underneath the sandblast?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


With the ACS black material I have a problem w/ the "sticky stuff" ...but a light dusting of powder will take care of that.

With the Hartco sandmask I have no problem with the "sticky stuff". 



Oh....WELCOME to the forum!!


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a couple of feet of the Hartco 425? I want to test it before buying a roll. Thanks!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

rhinestonelady said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a couple of feet of the Hartco 425? I want to test it before buying a roll. Thanks!


You can buy a 3' piece here. Click on Green Motif Rubber.


----------



## Coco-Teez (Jan 19, 2009)

Today, I was just informed by a sales rep at Signwarehouse that there is a new stencil material that is made specifically for creating rhinestone templates. They call it RHINESTONE STENCIL (15" x 10 yd roll)
I haven't purchased it yet but wanted to share the info.
Rhinestone Stencil - 15" x 10 yd roll - Sign Supplies and Equipment


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Coco-Teez said:


> Today, I was just informed by a sales rep at Signwarehouse that there is a new stencil material that is made specifically for creating rhinestone templates. They call it RHINESTONE STENCIL (15" x 10 yd roll)
> I haven't purchased it yet but wanted to share the info.
> Rhinestone Stencil - 15" x 10 yd roll - Sign Supplies and Equipment


I tried to order that product directly from Graphtec about 2 weeks ago and they were out of stock on it.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I use the pink with my 5000-60 and it works great. You can find it other places, just do a google search. They are all about the same price. I don't think this is new material as I have used it for about a year.


----------



## Coco-Teez (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is another vendor that sells the Graphtec Rhinestone Stencil Material by the roll.
Graphtec Rhinestone Stencil Material | Specialty Materials | Advanced Color Solutions

It shows a picture of a rhinestone template.


----------



## superfly1607 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a graphtec also and it works great for cutting templates. 

Here are my materials:


Stencil Material: Direct from Graphtec or dazzlingdesignsinc.com
Graphtec Recommended Blade & Holder: Aftermarket is a lot cheaper
Stencil Mounting Boards: Bulk from bdmatboard.com...all you need is some type of hard stock or foam core.
Hope that helps.


----------

